# Show us what you got...



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ok folks so another Waxstock comes to a close.

I personally had a great time. I worked a night shift, finished work at 4am and managed 2 hours sleep.

Thankfully there was so much to look at (inside and out (no rain this year)) that my fatigue didn't hit me until on the way home.

There was loads that i looked at and nearly bought - mainly in the Swissvax area but i resisted.

I did however get everything on my list - which this year was quite reserved. So guys and gals. Thanks for another great show; the additional space worked well in my humble opinion.

Here's what I picked up....how about yourselves? What did you get?



















These were a bargain!!




























Everyone loves a few freebies don't they?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I got everything on my list but turns out it was wrong I needed 2 snowfoam not Shampoo so I'll have to make a cheeky order to Jay again

I do have 2 development waxes to try


----------

